# over the counter aromatase inhibitors on cycle



## phil111188 (Mar 19, 2010)

hi all i av recently been putting a cycle together and the arimidex i was supposed to be getting i am now unable to get can any one suggest a alternative i can buy, i have come across various ones such as inhibit e, 6 oxo etc but are these more for pct ?

also i was reccomended hcg for use in my cycle to keep the boys functioning but am unable to obtain this too is there a legal alternative which will do the job?

cheers


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

phil111188 said:


> hi all i av recently been putting a cycle together and the arimidex i was supposed to be getting i am now unable to get can any one suggest a alternative i can buy, i have come across various ones such as inhibit e, 6 oxo etc but are these more for pct ?
> 
> also i was reccomended hcg for use in my cycle to keep the boys functioning but am unable to obtain this too is there a legal alternative which will do the job?
> 
> cheers


No and No.

Can't you get aromasin instead of adex?


----------



## phil111188 (Mar 19, 2010)

well it wasnt a definate no to the arimidex to be honest but i thought id ask just incase it was worst case scenario so would you not start the cycle until i had either arimidex or aromasin?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

phil111188 said:


> well it wasnt a definate no to the arimidex to be honest but i thought id ask just incase it was worst case scenario so would you not start the cycle until i had either arimidex or aromasin?


A lot of ppl still run cycles without using an AI, i recommend using an AI because it has many benefits.


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> A lot of ppl still run cycles without using an AI, i recommend using an AI because it has many benefits.


Like?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

AKHAN said:


> Like?


Really wouldn't entertain the thought of running OTC AI's in place of POM's like Aromasin, Adex etc.

As for benefits of running an AI on cycle, it will keep elevated estrogen in check for one - Gyno or not, E2 is very suppressive on the HPTA, letting it run wild on cycle for months on end will not do you any favors when it comes to recovery.

An AI will also also lower SHBG, thus allowing more bio-available serum Testosterone - All well and good shooting mass amounts of synthetic Test, but not much good when a percentage is locked up to Sex hormone-binding globulin.

Also helps to minimise bloat if diet isn't 100%, plus has a couple of other benefits, but the above two points would be the main reasons I'd advise a low dose on cycle.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh don't get me started on this topic LOL.

For lowering SHBG stinging nettle extract is very good.

Bloat this comes from too much **** food, being a fat fvck to start with or simply using too much gear for your body. Be smart you don't need to pile in drugs to combat sides of other drugs that's just sillyness.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh don't get me started on this topic LOL.
> 
> For lowering SHBG stinging nettle extract is very good.
> 
> Bloat this comes from too much **** food, being a fat fvck to start with or simply using too much gear for your body. Be smart you don't need to pile in drugs to combat sides of other drugs that's just sillyness.


Bloat control is a weak argument to run an AI, agree. It's run out of laziness in this case because diet it fcuked.

As for SHBG, you show me a study and I'll show you many more clinical studies on Aromasin. We'll see drum out what is more productive.

For E2 control, it's a fact that E2 is very suppressive on the HPTA. It's not all about running stupid amount of drugs during PCT Louise Lane - Small doses on cycle can VASTLY be more beneficial. Prevention doses are key here.

Got plenty of time to discuss every aspect of it with you too, but also got plenty of questions to fire back if you feel the need to make statements without facts to back it up.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Aromasin is great bro i am with you on that, just throwing out natural alternatives that wont lower hdl even SLIGHTLY.

Who runs stupid amounts of drugs during pct?!

FFS i came in here just to throw down a comment i didn't mean to start WW3 lol

6-oxo did nothing for me, well scratch that perhaps it did but it was so slight i saw nothing from it and it cost me quite a bit i was not happy.

No legal sub for hcg that is for sure.

P.S. About the pct i am very much against frequent pct's as the drugs are awful for you. Anti-e are much worse than a bit of AAS. But when i do a pct i make sure its a proper one as i take 4-6 months off and i don't want to go to **** during that time.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Estrogen management in my opinion is a great idea during an aromitzable steroid cycle.

Estrogen is approx 200 times supressive on the HPTA than testosterone, that in itself even with no sides of estrogen would warrant estrogen management on cycle.

Not to mention I hear of so many guys trying to find out how to reverse gyno.

One should really not have gyno in the first place with the accessability of all the AI's around.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I NEVER USED AN AI,AND DONT THINK IL BOTHER THIS TIME,BUT I MIGHT TRY A SMALL AMOUNT TOWARDS THE END OF MY CYCLE,WHAT DO YOU THINK GUYS ,IS THAT WORTH IT.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

i never normally use an AI like, i am 9 weeks out and still using 750mg test and dont need it for bloat, its all about your diet i would say. i might use it for the last 4 weeks but then again using short esters i probably wont need it.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mal said:


> I NEVER USED AN AI,AND DONT THINK IL BOTHER THIS TIME,BUT I MIGHT TRY A SMALL AMOUNT TOWARDS THE END OF MY CYCLE,WHAT DO YOU THINK GUYS ,IS THAT WORTH IT.





geordie_paul said:


> i never normally use an AI like, i am 9 weeks out and still using 750mg test and dont need it for bloat, its all about your diet i would say. i might use it for the last 4 weeks but then again using short esters i probably wont need it.


Archaic has already outlined the main benefits in post #6, it would be foolish not to run a low dose AI for estrogen management.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very interesting read. I have never used an AI, have only ever used aromasin when I got gyno from deca and it did help with this.

I will however always use an AI in future after reading this thread, would be foolish not to really when you look at the benefits in comparison to cost. I do find it difficult to recover too so hopefully this, along with the use of HCG will prevent this.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Archaic has already outlined the main benefits in post #6, it would be foolish not to run a low dose AI for estrogen management.


I have access to aromasin, could i start taking this say 4 weeks in then

mars,at a low enough dose to keep some est in my body,i dont want to hinder gains,is aromasin as effective as adex,at say half a tab 2 times a week.

I dont have access to adex,and what i have seen the price is a fvkin joke tbh.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

the price of proper adex is crazy like, that aswel as getting hold of it was main reason i have never bothered, if i can get hold of the generic stuff so might in future.


----------

